# Go Lions!!!



## JRE313 (Feb 5, 2012)

LoL

I went for a cartoony look, Considering image. Check it out!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

Why is the one guy touching the wire?  Doesn't he know that's dangerous????


----------



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya he doesnt call himself sparky for nothing. Is that one of those electric cars? I can see an extension cord to make it run.


----------



## that1guy (Feb 9, 2012)

that thing is super cooked


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

that1guy said:


> that thing is super cooked



Given that overhead line is 13,500 volts, it's not surprising.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 9, 2012)

I would have to say that looking at this image and your past images maybe your mind likes this style of processing and imagery. Maybe there is a market for this and should explore it. I think of kids t-shirts and in and out burger.


----------

